# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Need a map made for my Homebrew DnD campaign.

## Galactiiiic

Hey guys, I am in need of a map of the world I have created for an expansive DnD campaign. I am far from an artist but I have a huge imagination and know exactly what I am looking for. If anyone is interested in taking this up, let me know and I can provide all details necessary. I am willing to pay and prices can be discussed at your leisure.


The map will consist of 7 continents with varying terrain. I have several major landmarks and cities I would like noted on each continent if possible. If you want to take this up, let me know and thank you so much ahead of time!

----------


## Naima

Hello I might help.
If you like you can see my works on map making at this link ... 
You can contact me also on Deviant Art if you are interested sending me a note.

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Galactiiiic,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey Galactiiiic,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Galactiiiic, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## Kate2192

Hi Galactiiiic, I'd also be interested in this project you can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, if you like what you see feel free to send an email to kateam@optonline.net or use the contact form on my site. Hope to hear from you. 

Kate

----------

